# Sub-Site Suggestion



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Morrus I was inspired to suggest this by http://www.enworld.org/scifi/
that.

The new sci-fi segment.

Now what am I suggesting?

Enworld is the biggest pen and paper rpg gaming site on the net.
Now we cover sci-fi news as well but our focus is gaming.

Perhaps we, (er you), can also expand into PC/Console gaming. Its a cross platform thing. As gamers many of us participate in both.

As to how to go about this...well. Id think it would be a seprate sub page just like sci-fi, but for the actual gathering of gaming news (of that nature) we need someone really engrained in the gaming world.

For this I recommend the guys from Penny Arcade. They are Gamers and Pen and Paper gamers too from what I understand. 

They get ALL the console gaming news and i'm sure they'd be happy to work with the biggest pen and paper gaming site on the net to help forward that news.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 11, 2003)

Please Art, one site at a time

::goes back to editting the style of the new site::


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 11, 2003)

lol, well when the sci-fi segment is done.


----------



## talinthas (Dec 11, 2003)

god, dude, arent there enough pc gamer sites out there?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 11, 2003)

whats that have to do with it?
Arent there millions of sci-fi news sites? Look at all the ones linked on the sci-fi page.

Thats not the point.

Its a natrual extension of gaming news. More so then sci-fi news. And that section is great.


----------



## Grazzt (Dec 11, 2003)

I don't think ENWorld should concern itself with covering PC Games, console games, etc. news. This is about D&D/d20, pen-and-paper rpg, etc. Yes, I know there are a few D&D licensed CRPGs out there, but we have a forum to discuss those, no need to start covering them in the news.


(D&D 3e feels enough like a video game itself...we don't need to cover the news for them as well.)


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 11, 2003)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> (D&D 3e feels enough like a video game itself...we don't need to cover the news for them as well.)




I'm wiggling my game controller _right now_, if you... oh, never mind.


----------



## Grazzt (Dec 11, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm wiggling my game controller _right now_, if you... oh, never mind.




 

LOL- now that's an image I didnt need at work today PCat (or anywhere else for that matter).


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 11, 2003)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> I don't think ENWorld should concern itself with covering PC Games, console games, etc. news. This is about D&D/d20, pen-and-paper rpg, etc. Yes, I know there are a few D&D licensed CRPGs out there, but we have a forum to discuss those, no need to start covering them in the news.
> 
> 
> (D&D 3e feels enough like a video game itself...we don't need to cover the news for them as well.)



then why cover sci-fi news?
whats with all the conserverationalism or whatever.
Isint the point to grow and expand?

Nobody is twisting your leg to read the sci-fi news, nobody would twist your leg to read the console news.

Nobody is asking you to scour for news to post. 

Its not something we need, no, not at all. But its a logical progression if you're expanding the site from its gaming roots. We have Pen and Paper Gaming, Sci-Fi News (which includes TV shows, Comics, and Movies. Basically its Fantasy/Sci-fi Media news.) so why not console/pc gaming?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 11, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> so why not console/pc gaming?



 Damn video games these days, they rot your mind! Not like the old days, when they actually improved your health.

 In my day, we had to walk 2 miles uphill through 3 feet of snow to the roller rink just to play Pong, and we liked it! None of this sitting on couches, eating chips and drinking soda while playing a game. We had rollerskates on and had to rollerskate to Abba in order to play the game. And we waited in line to do it.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 11, 2003)

I dont have time to eat when I consol game. My hands are too buzy with the controller.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 11, 2003)

::grins evilly..

Anyway Art, while I can certainly see a Video Game site in the future, it's something that needs to wait a little while.  See how the sci fi news section does.

For that matter, see how the server tolerates 3 instances of Post Nuke running along with Vbulletin (though so far so good)


----------



## Berandor (Dec 11, 2003)

I don't want that, but I could stay away from the site.

I think a fantasy/sci-fi news site is alright because
a) most gaming takes place in either setting
b) it is one of the more popular forums at the boards
c) I like it 

As c) is obviously the important one, I don't think a PC/console news site will happen 

Also, there is a certain danger in overstretching your boundaries. ENWworld is the biggest gaming site. It could become a good Fantasy News site, mostly because it gathers news from other sites, but has little editorial content. Most of the competition doesn't focus on fantasy and sci-fi news.
But there are a lot of succesful electronic gaming sites out there, and just as any RPG site has to compete with ENWorld and other good sites, ENWorld would have to compete with them. Suddenly, ENWorld is the contender. Success as a PC gaming site could mean a lot of work, and enthusiasm, and editorial content (reviews, etc., just like the regular gaming site). Is there a staff for it? Would it hamper the regular site? Is it necessary?

If you say yes, then go ahead and do it.

Berandor


----------



## Tewligan (Dec 11, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> I dont have time to eat when I consol game. My hands are too buzy with the controller.



If you know what...oh, wait, PirateCat already did that one. Damn.


----------



## Grazzt (Dec 11, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> then why cover sci-fi news?
> whats with all the conserverationalism or whatever.
> Isint the point to grow and expand?




Not trying to be conservative. You asked a question. I responded with my opinion. I just dont see ENWorld as an electronic gaming site.



> Nobody is twisting your leg to read the sci-fi news, nobody would twist your leg to read the console news.
> 
> Nobody is asking you to scour for news to post.




Right you are. I don't read the Sci-Fi news here and wouldn't read the console/electronic gaming news here either.



> Its not something we need, no, not at all. But its a logical progression if you're expanding the site from its gaming roots. We have Pen and Paper Gaming, Sci-Fi News (which includes TV shows, Comics, and Movies. Basically its Fantasy/Sci-fi Media news.) so why not console/pc gaming?




Not a logical progression if you keep pen-and-paper gaming and electronic gaming apart and remember they are different. (Sure gaming is gaming, but then ya might as well include Monopoly, Clue, other board games, card games, etc... )

Yes, I want ENWorld to grow and expand and all that jazz, but I (my personal opinion) don't wanna see them grow to include eletronic gaming/console games. That's not why I come here (and yes I know I dont have to read it...and as I said above, I wouldn't).


----------



## Morrus (Dec 11, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> then why cover sci-fi news?
> whats with all the conserverationalism or whatever.
> Isint the point to grow and expand?



Sci-fi news is something I've wanted to do for simply ages.  It's why I created the forum originally.  It's the site I would be running if I wasn't running EN World, whereas a PC Games site doesn't really interest me.

If you'd really like a PC Games site here, how about you (or someone else) start one and, if it works out well, I could look at hosting it for you?


----------



## talinthas (Dec 11, 2003)

All i want to know, Arthur, is what can an enworld links page for video games offer that can't already be found on IGN, Gamespot, or 1up.com?

Honestly, its not conservatism, so much as focus.  ENworld has a focus- D&D.  The sci-fi page is morrus's pet project, and since its his site, thats ok.  But come on, why would enworld even need a games link page?  How about a poll asking how many people even look at anything here that isnt the forums?  I think you'll find that its not worth the effort to try to provide something that is already easily accessed elsewhere.


----------



## 2d6 (Dec 11, 2003)

what would be really cool is a place to gather together, condense and manage gameday info. 

I don't really see the value in expanding to something else that's so overdone. It's nice to have the forums and news links for sci-fi/fantasy TV and games because it's convient and adds to the community aspect of the site, but I wouldn't want that to distract from the core competencies of ENworld which is covering D&D/d20.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 11, 2003)

2d6 said:
			
		

> what would be really cool is a place to gather together, condense and manage gameday info.
> 
> I don't really see the value in expanding to something else that's so overdone. It's nice to have the forums and news links for sci-fi/fantasy TV and games because it's convient and adds to the community aspect of the site, but I wouldn't want that to distract from the core competencies of ENworld which is covering D&D/d20.




Now that would be nice.  What also would be nice is a searchable online copy of the SRD and other Out of print OGL books.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 11, 2003)

yessssssssssss Gameday/Convention Forum/Subsite, definatly!

As for "staffing" a consol news site, I'd have no problem "confirming" sumitted news stories by double checking the links.

As for running the whole she-bang, I dont know if i can handle it.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 11, 2003)

If we were to branch out further, I think non-d20 RPGs would be more natural than PC/Console games, ya know.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 11, 2003)

Agreed, I have NO intrest what so ever in non d20 games, however I do agree they should come before console games.


----------



## Macbeth (Dec 12, 2003)

Speaking as one of the people who goes out and grabs news for Sci-Fi/Fantasy: I think that the ties between Sci-Fi/Fantasy and Roleplaying are so close that having Sci-fi/fantasy is a VERY logical step, and since we are the ONLY sight I know of that covers this much fantasy/sci-fi, I think EN World is in a niche. Gaming news is NOT a niche, and we would be a second rate news sight. I don't think ENWorld should be a second rate anything. 
Also, apparently Morrus is really into the Sci-Fi fantasy news, and when it comes down to it, thats all that matters.


----------



## hong (Dec 15, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> whats with all the conserverationalism or whatever.




*Conserverationalism* [n.] the act of conserving or _rationalising_ [q.v.] server resources in an effort to manage bandwidth usage.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 15, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> Isint the point to grow and expand?




Uh, no.  The point is to be good and fun.  Expansion is one possible means to that end, but it is not an end unto itself.

Pardon my elitism - but opening up the site to cover console gaming would probably attract some 1337 d00dz to the boards that I'd rather pretend aren't part of my species.  That would suxx0rs


----------

